# 2002 Maxima 6 speed tranny



## nissan14max (Aug 6, 2007)

Just a quick question, i have a 6spd maxima 2002 and my transmission is shot, do anyone know if any 3.5 nissan tranny with work. either 2002 and newer maximas or 3.5 altimas. Thanks...


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Yes, any FWD VQ35DE transmission from a Maxima or Altima should work, although you'll want to check to see if the half-shafts will work. I'm not sure if they cross-fit over between the A33B 6-speed/A34 6-speed/Altima `02+ 5-speed or 6-speed. I'm reasonably sure they do but no guarantees on the spline length and stuff matching.

Clutch/flywheel/TO bearing shouldn't be an issue, I don't think....


----------



## nissan14max (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up, i thought it was the clutch so i replaced that and the flywheel. I am going to look into the half shaft , thanks again, john


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

I believe they have the same flywheel thickness and crank position sensor marks, but again, CHECK.

I don't think it's an issue though, IIRC it shouldn't be...


----------

